# Dave Smiths Interactive raceway.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to this idea? is he making them?

http://www.howorld.net/archives/bios/dsmith/interact.html


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Last I heard (and I am a nobody...) there wasn't a manufacture that was willing to build it.
A shame.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

That sucks, it was a pretty cool idea. would have bought one for myself just to support him.. mind you I suspect the price would of been in the price range of my first car lol...

But man what a blast...

Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

How old is that article and what was the point? Was HE making this system or was it just an idea? Didn't Mattel do that same thing with the NASCAR tracks? You find those digital power controllers all over eBay.

The link to "SpeedVision" is dead and tells me the article is pretty old.


----------

